# 1936? 24" Mead Ranger Motorbike



## prewarmachine (Feb 4, 2019)

Just picked up this 24" juvenile motorbike that I thought was a Schwinn, but after a little more looking, appears to be a Mead Ranger Motorbike.  Anyone seen something like this or an ad for them?  I know wheels are wrong and it's been painted over, but looks like some sign of good paint in areas, such as the detailing points.  Thought I'd share this new discovery and see what the Caber's thought about it.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 4, 2019)

Several bicycle manufacturers supplied bikes to Mead, including Schwinn, Manton Smith, Westfield,etc. That lil 24" looks Schwinn built to me.


----------



## prewarmachine (Feb 4, 2019)

Looks like Schwinn to me too.  Locking fork looks spot on and I guess the sweetheart sprocket always makes me think Schwinn.  Gotta get the crank out and see if it's stamped.


----------



## John G04 (Feb 4, 2019)

Nice looks like a cool project!


----------



## ZE52414 (Feb 4, 2019)

Cool little project! I can’t imagine how much a hanging tank would cost for that one!


----------



## prewarmachine (Feb 4, 2019)

Not gonna even try to find out!


----------



## prewarmachine (Feb 4, 2019)

Hoping for a crank expert now!  Was expecting to see a distinct AS 36 stamping or something like that.  Anyone familiar with these markings?


----------



## prewarmachine (May 13, 2019)

Update with a lot of elbow grease, original chrome drop centers, and prewar Pennsylvania tires...


----------



## Cooper S. (May 23, 2019)

Absolutely stunning! Are you gonna try and save the fenders?


----------



## prewarmachine (May 23, 2019)

Thank you very much!  I'm going to try to save the rear fender the best I can since it looks original.  The front however doesn't match the paint scheme, so, I believe it had been replaced at some point in time.  I may try to save it as well just to see what it looks like though.


----------



## John G04 (May 24, 2019)

Wow that cleaned up great so far! Nice work


----------



## Rustngrease (Jun 7, 2019)

prewarmachine said:


> Update with a lot of elbow grease, original chrome drop centers, and prewar Pennsylvania tires...
> 
> View attachment 997766
> 
> ...



Looks great what did you use to clean this up


----------



## prewarmachine (Jun 7, 2019)

Just used wd-40 and 000 steel wool


----------



## REC (Jun 7, 2019)

There was a similar age 24" shown on eBay for a while that was also shown on this site a while back. I don't think the fenders are original, and the chainguard doesn't appear to be either...Not bad for another 24" bike! This one looks like a little C model - looking in the cook, I think it is a model B0  Was posted here initially by @lounging (Bao)



REC


----------

